# Different costs of PCR test for travel



## Mocame (11 Jul 2021)

I have booked flights to Greece for the second half of August and am really hoping I will get to do.  I need to book PCR tests for my kids so they can travel with us but I am a bit overwhelmed by the number of different companies offering the test and the different prices.

Does anyone have any experience of using the different PRC testing facilities?
- https://rocdochealthcheck.ie/#PCR - test costs €95 or €149 for rapid version
-https://www.tmb.ie/private-covid-test - test costs €120 or €130 for rapid version
-https://www.boots.ie/covid-19-testing-service - €130
-https://gosafe48.ie/ - €69
- https://booking.randox.ie/ - €69

Or can anyone recommend another facility?

Also any insights into why the cost varies so much?


----------



## hazelgreen (11 Jul 2021)

I have heard that Randox at Dublin airport is competitive price.  I did a Boots one in UK for £85 last month, boy was it painful!  but two later ones were no problem, momentary discomfort, then done.  So I think I would go for one of the bigger providers....


----------



## Leo (12 Jul 2021)

When comparing prices, ensure you are only looking at RT-PCR variety, others are not accepted.


----------

